

Little things that I cherish (in a startup life) - pherk
http://arnamath.posterous.com/little-things-that-i-cherish

======
mukaiji
What a refreshing blog-post. Last night, I stumbled on cnn story about the
Rich Kids of Instagram Tumblr snapping vintage shots of themselves high-
rolling in G6's and throwing money on Moet like there's no tomorrow. The funny
thing is that as I browsed through the pictures, I thought to myself: "God,
that's the last type of lifestyle I would ever want." Instead, I spend my days
and nights in a silicon valley garage, programming, reading, thinking, taking
walks with friends and drinking green tea. And you know what? I find happiness
in that. The little things that I cherish are so inconsequential in anyone's
else life, and are yet so full of meaning and healing for me. Glad to see i'm
not the only one out there thinking this way.

~~~
nicw
Ha! I saw those pictures and had the sentiment. Looks like fun but not my cup
of tea either.

For others: <http://richkidsofinstagram.tumblr.com/>

